# Proof written over wedding pics



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Hi,
I submitted a post some time ago regarding our wedding pictures that had proof written across them, unfortunately we couldn't get them done as the photographer had gone out of business leaving us with a pointless set of prints, I have just found a link to a site that tells how it can be removed with certain apps I think.

Is there anybody on here that could point me in the right direction to getting this done, I wanted to get one done for my wife with her mum who passed away a few years back.

http://forums.getpaint.net/index.ph...g-picture-dont-worry-its-nearly-60-years-old/

Kind regards Carl.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

If you could get the photograph scanned in at quite a high resolution there are a few Adobe Photoshop wizards on here that would probably be willing to have a go


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

That would be cool.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I imagine your problem will be that the proof pictures will be very low res which will make them potential useless for printing out even if you remove the watermark.

Is there no way to get the original pictures from the chap? Regardless of being out of business, he must personally have them on a hard drive somewhere and would surely let you have them in return for some extra cash directly for him or something?


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

To be honest the company in question was Kodak, I had a wedding photographer from them but they shut the wedding side down when they scaled the company down. I have tried on numerous occasions to try and find further details only to be told that department no longer exists.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Scanning and retouching would be a nightmare of a job that could take an expert many days! Add to that, they may well be low resolution and despite your need and obvious emotional attachment -maybe not worth doing? Sorry, I know that sounds hard.

Maybe if everything else has failed, choose just one image (maybe your fave or the easiest to retouch) have a Hi res scan done and then get the one image retouched.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Be careful of copyright issues as Kodak or the photographer will probably be the owner of the images unless you have bought the rights
Speak to Kodak first and if all is fine then I would be happy to have a go for you using Photoshop but as mentioned a high res image is required 
PM me if you want to take it further
Dave


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

That's very kind Dave, I did some searching this morning and found out that somebody else who had there pictures taken by the same wedding company had managed to contact Kodak, Kodak had then passed them onto another department and for a £25 admin fee retrieved there negatives from there archives and sent them on, however this post was back in 2011. I have tried all morning ringing loads of different numbers, unfortunately if it's not about technical support then they don't want to know, I even thought of driving to Hemel Hempstead to try and make contact with any person.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I was wondering if it would be worth contacting them via Twitter? https://twitter.com/kodakmoments_uk


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Did this ever get solved? Kodak is (still) a large company and Natalie has a good point - bring this out into the open on their twitter page - things should move quickly then


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good thinking. They'll probably not want to ignore it then 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for your response and help, i eventually got put through to a lovely lady who informed me that they have a storage department on one of their sites in hemel hempstead, my details were passed on, regarding date of wedding both our names and location.
2 weeks later i got a call to say that they have been located, and for an admin fee of £50 i would receive the full negatives with a letter stating that i have full copyright for the negatives.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic. Great result chum. Well done. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

